# Morphing containers?



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm raising my first tadpoles and I'm a little lost on what a morphing container needs or how big it should be? I read the care sheet on tadpole rearing but it didn't explain too in detail the morphing containers. What all does a froglet container need as well? And how long should they be in each?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

My tads grow up in 8oz deli cups. When the front legs pop, I move them to a 16 oz cup with less water. When I find the froglets sitting up on the sides out of the water with little to no tail, they are moved to a 190oz round container with sphagnum and leaf litter and a sprig of pothos or other weedy plant that was seeded with springtails a month or so prior. I've found this size container is good for 5 thumbnail froglets. 3-5 froglets of larger species is usually ok but they grow much faster.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

The care sheet said there should be moss or a ramp of sorts for them to crawl out of the water themselves?


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

I use a 6 qt Sterilite container (shoe box) and put a perti dish under one end. Put enough water in so that the raised end is a mm or 2 deep and put some java moss in. I've had MANY morph like that.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't know what species you're working with, but for my azureus tad I just put some extra moss into the container that he was in.

My thread on the subject:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/95997-hows-my-tad-container.html

The tupperware container was slanted, and one day I just found him on the side of the container above the water. Here's a pic of the container after I put in extra moss (he was still hiding underwater for some time at this point)










Oh, and like a few days after the tail was totally absorbed I moved him into a larger grow-out container.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I grow my tads in 5 1/2 oz. deli cups about half full w/water. They seem to be big enough for tinc, auratus, leucs and thumbnails. (I tried bigger cups but I felt that the tads didn't find the food as well and I change the water once a week for the larger tads.) All the cups are in a covered plastic shoe box. When their tails are about half gone I pour out most of the water and move the cups to a prepared plastic box (shoe box size or bigger) with moist sphagnum on the bottom with some magnolia leaves and plant cuttings. I lay the cups at a 45 degree angle(usually propped up by leaves) and the froglets come out when they want to.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I like your idea! I have 2 Patricia tads and a leuc tad. How to you build your grow out container? And how long do you keep them in there until you move them to a permanent home?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...first-babies-hand-holding-commencing-now.html


----------

